# White Merc C 63



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just wanted to say again what a great day we had:thumb:, first ever trip to Waxstock and would like any feedback from people on improvements that I need to do for next time, and what you all thought of my car. Didn't get the chance to buy anything this year as I needed my pennies for the petrol home hahah


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Really did love this merc aswell as the e class. If money wasn't a option I would be looking into one of these 
Very nice job


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

It looked stunning mate


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

It really looked great and you and your partner were great to talk to! Thanks for your comments on my e class! 

There were a few swirls in yours but nothing compared to some within the arena or outside. Was certainly one of the cleaner ones!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice car ( Especially the blips you gave it on the way out ) :thumb:

Wish my 55 sounded as good as that


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Agreed. The TVR also sounded awesome too.


----------



## Tghswift (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Chongo! Great looking c63amg. Thanks for letting me sit in it 
Don't forget your wheel arches!
A few swirls never hurt anyone, especially when it is a daily driver! Just keep it clean and enjoy that sound!
Judges should have given us more credit than they did. I was glad to have come third out of all the competition.
I don't think I will be going again, there are better car shows to attend.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Tghswift said:


> Hi Chongo! Great looking c63amg. Thanks for letting me sit in it
> Don't forget your wheel arches!
> A few swirls never hurt anyone, especially when it is a daily driver! Just keep it clean and enjoy that sound!
> Judges should have given us more credit than they did. I was glad to have come third out of all the competition.
> I don't think I will be going again, there are better car shows to attend.


Not sure if you missed the point of the show buddy!
Do forgive me if you're joking but a car show centred around very clean cars and the term "a few swirls never hurt anyone" is a bit of a contradiction.


----------

